# Harness and Full Coat?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Do any of you with a full coated Hav use a harness?

I've become concerned with Tucker coughing more on our walks while wearing his collar. He will occasionally tug and then gag. I'm afraid it could be damaging his trachea over time.

But, the one time I tried a harness he ended up being one big mat underneath.

If you have found good ones to use, would you please give me exact information on them?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I just have a very ordinary harness that I use for riding in the car more than for walks. I just brush them afterwards. Dusty has a very full coat like Tucker and we do okay with it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy hasn't had a real haircut yet and he wears a harness on every walk and on car rides. I just brush him after. The ones we have are inexpensive, step-in harnesses from PetEdge and I love them.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I used a harness on Casper and it was great during the walk, but it caused too much matting on him. It was the cloth type of harness. I liked it so much I was wondering if there is a leather harness type that would not cause so much matting? He had mats every where the harness touched him, for that reason I have never put one on Missy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was going to buy a Puppia, then I read that some on the forum had matting issues with them. I think I'll stick with my cheapie one with the straps-less surface area.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe it's just the different fur types. I had Lulu on a very soft rolled leather harness and she matted terrible. She also has trachea issues. I dunno.......
Carole


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have quite a few harnesses and collars and switch back and forth on what ones are my favorites. Both boys are in full adult coats and my current favorites are the Easy Walk ones. I got them to control pulling, but haven't had problems. I just comb them out after walking. :wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a harness on my two and have never had a matting problem from it. I only used it on walks or in the car, not to wear all day. When we were on vacation and they were off leash running on the beach, I keep the harnesses on them. If I need to, it's a good way to grab them and put their leashes back on quickly.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Christy, I looked up the Easy Walk harnesses on line. Those straps are pretty wide...do you cinch them up pretty snug to keep them from matting so much? Do you use Small or Petite? 

Michelle, what kind exactly do you use?

Ann, I'll look at the ones you use, too. 

I have a strap-harness that I use in the car, but it has a strap kind of where the collar goes, one around the chest, then one that connects the two of them along the backbone. I got to thinking it might still be a problem if his throat got yanked on (by himself or during an accident.)

I wondered about the Puppia, but had missed the Forum note that said some folks had problems with their matting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

here's the link for the type of harness I use. It is a step-in type. You put a leg thru each loop and it closes at the shoulders. It has two metal d-rings where you attach the leash.
http://www.cetaceacorp.com/index.php?target=categories&category_id=64


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I try to use collars on the dogs that walk well with them on. Dora is great about it. Dash is unless he is hooked next to Belle then he competes with her/stays up with her and yep, more matting!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Christy, I looked up the Easy Walk harnesses on line. Those straps are pretty wide...do you cinch them up pretty snug to keep them from matting so much? Do you use Small or Petite?


I got the small for Marley and have it all the way cinched down and it fits perfect. Rufus is bigger around the chest and wears the S/M tweener size.

I have Puppia's for them too, and I like them for car rides, because they offer nice support across the chest when they are buckled in.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Maybe it's just the different fur types. I had Lulu on a very soft rolled leather harness and she matted terrible. She also has trachea issues. I dunno.......
> Carole


Shoot, Carole. I'm bummed to hear this. I was thinking of getting one of these for Scout someday....

I have rolled leather collars for Lincoln and Scout and those seem to be pretty good for not causing mats. I was hoping it would be the same for a rolled leather harness.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have always used a harness on Cocotini and have no trouble with matting underneath and she has a full coat. I, too, only use it for walks and then take it off. She has many different types and also many harness dresses, so maybe it is the type of coat that causes the matting.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Christy and Michelle,
Thanks for the info on these two harnesses, especially. I've read reviews on the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness that the dog can wiggle out of it. Have you see that as a possibility, Christy?

And, how about that happening with your harness, Michelle? 

I think I'd use the harness both for walking and for car trips.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Christy and Michelle,
> Thanks for the info on these two harnesses, especially. I've read reviews on the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness that the dog can wiggle out of it. Have you see that as a possibility, Christy?
> 
> And, how about that happening with your harness, Christy?
> ...


I haven't had any problems with wiggling out of the harnesses, but I do have them adjusted down to a snug (two fingers only) fit. With the long coats, it's a little PITA to fasten the clip and keep that hair out of the way.  The Easy Walk worked right away on my kids. When they pull ahead it turns them right around to look at me. Now they're learning fast to check in with me often and they are heeling pretty well!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Christy and Michelle,
> Thanks for the info on these two harnesses, especially. I've read reviews on the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness that the dog can wiggle out of it. Have you see that as a possibility, Christy?
> 
> And, how about that happening with your harness, Michelle?
> ...


Oliver was one that could wiggle his way out of it. One size was to small and the next to big 
He was out of it in 5 mins. but I loved it during the 5 mins


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, Sally, what do you use?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> So, Sally, what do you use?


Puppia Soft Dog Harness


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I only use a harness for the car and it does cause mats and I have to brush when I remove it.

This is the leash that I like because of the padded throat and easy on and off. I got it at Hogan Leather .com. They also have a nice padded Martingale. These long coats can make some things hard.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, I really like the martingales and your collar/leash set at that site! Nice! I'd really want to try them out before getting them...I'm not sure the padded throat would really make a difference, and since Tucker has started to cough with much pressure, I don't know if I dare. He sometimes (lately) even coughs while he rests his head on my arm at the laptop.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the step in harness too and I really like it. I can't say it doesn't cause matting but it sure is easy to get on.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci can escape from the step in harness, she must have an extra special magic trick up her sleeve.

I buy all my harnesses from Gollygear.com and I especially like the Puppia ones, this one is my favorite:

http://www.gollygear.com/bkpkharn.htm

Because it helps keep her warm in the colder months and the backpack thingy,I can keep poop bags and the house key in it.  but they only have one size of that one. Pretty good selection of styles there, though.

As for matting, I don't think the matting is too terribly bad if it is only on for less than 30 minutes walking,but if the harness is on longer, yah...forget it..there will be mats.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Vincent has reverse sneezing. Have the rolled collar on him with his tags, but using that attached to his leash makes him reverse sneeze/gag. 

I am now using the Puppia Step-In Harness which makes him more comfortable, (no sneezing or gagging!) and me more comfortable being able to take him out without that horrible reverse sneeze/gagging experience. 

Vincent is in short coat presently. Had to be shaven down due to matting before I adopted him. He is a Maltese, similar in coat to the Havanese. I plan on growing his coat out, but will keep his under belly, and under his leg's, short. I read that if you keep their under body short, it will help with the matting wearing harness's. To my understanding, the majority of the matt's are under the leg's due to the friction of the harness in that area.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Christy and Michelle,
> Thanks for the info on these two harnesses, especially. I've read reviews on the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness that the dog can wiggle out of it. Have you see that as a possibility, Christy?
> 
> And, how about that happening with your harness, Michelle?
> ...


They have never gotten out of the step in harness. I started using this type of harness when I had big dogs. It was a lot easier for me to control them.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

I use a step in harness for my dogs... well, dog. For the reasons you mentioned. Its bad for their necks to use a collar even if it appears they are ok with it. Some dogs (who are show typically) dont mind the collar and dont pull the collar because they are lead trained. Even so, Bugsy still wears a harness if we are going for a long walk. But if we are going from the car to the front door, he will wear his lead. Just depends. 

Good luck on your search!


----------

